# Ridgid WD1450



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

(I suppose this goes here)

Does anyone have this vac, and a way to measure decibels? I'm looking for an actual measurement of how loud it is versus Home Depot's arbitrary scale. I've found nothing online that gives me this info. Want to know how much louder it would be versus a Shop Vac 3HP screamer that I may be looking to replace.

If anyone could measure how loud one of these suckers are, I'd appreciate it. Say at a distance of 3' outside, or in a large room for comparison purposes. I'd just go buy it myself and see, but I'm trying to be good and wait for a sale.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

I've also got a 14 gal *Ridgid *shop vac and it is loud. (But powerful!) They do make this gizmo. It's a shop vac muffler, it sells for around $15. If you read the reviews on it, it gets mixed reviews. I've never purchased one so I can't say how well it works. </SPAN>


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't have a decibel meter at home but I can tell you the shop vac is louder than the Ridgid because I have both. However, it is like comparing a four engine jet to a two engine jet. They are both annoyingly loud.


----------



## progressiveblitz (Jan 8, 2012)

we have one of these in our shop and the "Scroll Noise Reduction" they've got is great. We had an old rigid, with the new one and an edgebander going in the backound I have to lean down to here if it's going. It's probably quieter than my house vac... as for the vac muffler, I'd rather save my money and buy some headphones.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a wd1450 and I also happen to have a little Radio Shack SPL meter. :smile: I'll go do a few measurements and get back to you shortly.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Here are some quick measurements using the digital level meter a-weighted (500-10,000hz). The vacuum has a clean filter with no hose connected and I also ran the test with a folded towel over the exhaust to mimic the muffler but the numbers only changed by about 1 decibel.

3 feet = 75 db

10 feet = 70 db

25 feet = 68 db

.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Marv said:


> Here are some quick measurements using the digital level meter a-weighted (500-10,000hz). The vacuum has a clean filter with no hose connected and I also ran the test with a folded towel over the exhaust to mimic the muffler but the numbers only changed by about 1 decibel.
> 
> 3 feet = 75 db
> 
> ...


You are awesome. I'll be getting it now, because with the decibel app on my phone I measured over 90dB at three feet with my Shop Vac. Thanks a ton.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the Rigid shop vacs*

They are the most quiet I have used. I also use this "muffler" and thought it would reduce the noise, but what I found was that it just a diffuser for the very powerful exhaust. The exhaust air stream blows all the settled dust in the shop around if you move the shop vac around on it's rollers, so the "diffuser/muffler" works well to prevent that.  bill


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, I've read previously about it not doing much good, 5dB at most on some of the louder vacs. Will work without it at first, and see if I need it.

May try and use a HF 20% coupon to help soften the blow.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The blower unit is separate?*

I use my blower to clean the driveway and roof of leaves. It's so powerful that the hose and extension keeps blowing off down the drive! :laughing: bill


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I use my blower to clean the driveway and roof of leaves. It's so powerful that the hose and extension keeps blowing off down the drive! :laughing: bill


The 1680 is the one with the detachable blower. I considered it, but their own rating system gave the 1450 a 4, and the 1680 an 8 on the sound scale.

Plus, unfortunately I have zero exterior outlets on the house so I think I'll be going with the Ryobi One+ blower when it comes time.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

If needed you might consider a shop vac muffler box like the second project on this page:
http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-P...-Shop/workshop-organization-tips/Step-By-Step


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Just picked mine up and tested it out. Have to say I'm a bit disappointed in the sound reduction - only about 5dB in my shop with all factors being equal. The tone is definitely different, and it's certainly bigger. I was considering returning it, but once I deduct the extra hose I bought for the other vac, and the value of the 2.5" accessories it might be smarter to hold onto it. The loudness really isn't a huge issue, but it was part of the appeal.


----------

